# 1 Polaris Sportsman + 1 diode = 3 lights on at same time. Here's how!



## Basscat

Tools needed:
Utility knife
Pliers
Soldering iron
Electric tape
Scotch locks(blue wire connectors)
Nylon wire ties(zip ties)

I wired a diode on my Polaris Sportsman, so that when the high beam is selected, all three lights are on at the same time. When the low beam is selected only the low beam lights are on. A diode will only allow current to flow in one direction. This is why you will only have the low beams, when low beam is selected and all three will be on when high beam is selected. 

First, you will need to find a diode. Radio Shack has the diode in a package of 4 for $ 2.49. This diode is rated at 6 amps. 

Each low beam light is 22 Watts. 22 W + 22 W = 44 W. 44 Watts / 12 Volts = 3.67 Amps. The diode will handle this with no problem.

Once you have your diode, you will need to solder a piece of wire to each end. I used a piece of green 18 gauge wire and a piece of yellow 18 gauge wire. You will be spliceing into a green and yellow wire. There is a silver stripe on one end of the diode. In the picture, I have this marked with a red arrow. You must solder the green wire to this end. Solder the yellow wire to the other end.










Next,

Remove the pod assembly.

There are two wireing harnesses that come from the left handle bar and pass through the pod. One of these harnesses has a green and a yellow wire in it. If you look where it starts out of the plastic assembly by the grip, you should be able to see the wires before they go into the covering. Follow this covering down to an area inside the pod. 

Carefully cut a slit( I cut a 4" slit) into the covering to expose the wires. 

Use a scotch lock to connect your diode yellow wire to the yellow wire, and a scotch lock to connect the green diode wire to the green wire. Use pliers to lock scotch locks.
*Note:* You can solder your wires together if you do not like to use scotch locks.

Test time. Verify that it works properly.

Wrap the area that you cut open with electric tap.

Use nylon wire ties to replace any wire ties that you cut.

Put pod assembly back on.

Thats it


----------



## SPORTSMAN

Basscat , I turn the high/low beam switch half way and wella. both lights on at same time.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing

i mounted a spot light on my front racks. works well.


----------



## Basscat

Sportsman, I had tried that with mine, but it would not stay in between. This was how I solved my problem.


----------



## jig head

Basscat thanks for the post I will be doing that on mine real soon.


----------



## jlc012

basscat thanks for the post, I did exactly what you described and it works great. I have one question though, the diode heats a lot enough to melt the electric tape I put around it. I went and got a 25 amop diode but it heats as well. but it works. Is this normal?


----------



## jlc012

Thanks for post, Is the diode supposed to get hot? like very hot?


----------



## wally-eye

His post was from over 4 years ago.............just wondering if you noticed that.........


----------

